# Anybody lost a ferret ?



## IKE (May 1, 2018)

I'm messing around on the computer yesterday evening around 7:00 p.m. and mama hollers at me to c'mere because there is a weird looking animal in the front flower bed......I'm thinking to myself, now what ?

I go look and there is a ferret walking around on the front stoop and in the flower bed, figuring that it probably belonged to the twenty something neighbors and their kids next door I go ring the bell and ask if they've lost a ferret......the guy says no but that he likes them and begins following me as I turn and walk away to go catch the critter.

I'm trying to figure out in my mind what in the heck I'm going to do with a ferret.....it ain't like ferrets roam wild in nature so I knew it was someones pet that had either escaped or been dumped but from where and when I didn't have a clue.

I'd just figured out in my mind that I'd catch it and put in the live trap I have with some canned cat food,  water and a old towel to snuggle in for the night and then take it to the animal shelter this morning and let them figure out what to do with it when the guy next door (who for some odd reason thinks I'm a gruff and unneighborly old bastard ) says, "if don't want to mess with it I'll take it for the the evening and I'll call animal control in the morning for them to come pick it up".

I said, "fine"......he then he kneels down, calls the ferret and it comes right to him. I told him that I had a roomy wire live trap, old towel and some cat food that he was welcome to but he said that he had some dry dog food, hot dogs, old burlap gunny sack and a pet carrier that would work for one night.

If you or anyone you know has lost a ferret or just happens to want one give me a call and I'll hook you up.


----------



## RadishRose (May 1, 2018)

Sounds like the guy next door has a new pet!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2018)

Cute little fella!  A neighbor of mine had a ferret a long time ago, I just caught glimpses of it when I was there, it wasn't very social or friendly, seemed kind of fearful.  Too bad he doesn't have a collar, he looks well cared for, might even be microchipped.


----------



## jujube (May 1, 2018)

Ferrets tend to be standoffish with strangers but can be very loving with their "people".  They're also extremely nosy and into _everything_.


----------



## IKE (May 1, 2018)

Ferrets have a peculiar odor to them that I find off putting also.


----------



## Keesha (May 1, 2018)

IKE said:


> Ferrets have a peculiar odor to them also that I find off putting also.



That would be it for me. Ewwww! I don’t care how cute they might be. 
Let your neighbour have it.


----------



## Keesha (May 1, 2018)

It’s really nice that you are trying to find its owner. Have you thought of putting up a signs in local areas?
I once lost a bunny when I was younger. I’d taken it over to my parents house and had it in their fenced backyard and he got out. He was never found and it was upsetting. Someone will be happy to be reconnected with the ferret. 
As an adult I’ve owned three of them, all at different times  and they were a bit stinky but I didn’t care. They were all so cute.


----------



## Gary O' (May 1, 2018)

IKE said:


> View attachment 51647



Nice coat


very nice


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 1, 2018)

Ferrets are adorable ..... but they're like wet noodles on crack ....


----------



## Lara (May 2, 2018)

He has the coloring of a siamese cat...beautiful. But oh that precious little expression 
on his face. Do ferrets all commonly look a little sad and frightened?


----------



## IKE (May 5, 2018)

I know everyone has been sitting on pins and needles wondering about the ferret. 

I took the time a little bit ago to walk down the street and knock on a couple of doors and the second door I knocked on knew that the gal across the street from her had lost a ferret.....I knocked on her door and she was tickled to death to hear that I had found her pet and knew where it was, we then walked down and and retrieved her pet.

I'm sure you will all be happy to know that "Noodles" is now back home.


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2018)

Actually IKE I was wondering whether you found the owner of this little fellow. Thats great news. 
It’s a ‘ happily ever after story.’
Well done. Noodles was well looked after and must be thrilled also.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 5, 2018)

Yes !!!! GREAT News !!!!  Thanks for investigating , Ike. You're one of those awesome pet people !!!


----------



## IKE (May 5, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> Ferrets are adorable ..... but they're like wet noodles on crack ....



I thought of your post when the owner called the ferret by it's name.....Noodles. 

The little buggers aren't cheap either.....just for the heck of it I was over by Petco this afternoon and went in, they had three that were already de-scented and neutered for $169.50 + tax each so by the time you figure the ferret, a cage, shots, bedding, food and some toys I bet that you're probably looking at over $300.00.


----------

